# Rod Holder bases...universal?



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey All.

I just picked up a boat that has what looks like 3 rod holder bases attached (1 on each side and 1 on the rear). I need to pick up some rod holders for a fishing/pleasure trip this weekend and was wondering if all the bases were universal. I can't see a manufacturer name on the base itself but they have a 8 to 10 groove star pattern.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They are NOT the same. Borrow someones before you buy the holders and try them out.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> They are NOT the same. Borrow someones before you buy the holders and try them out.


LH2 is correct. Sounds like you may have either a Scotty rod holder base which is what we use or possibly something like the QuickDraw sold thru Cabelas.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... rchResults

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 292012265a


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Turns out they are 'Fish On brand. Picked up a couple on Friday for a trip to East Canyon on Saturday. They worked OK. Expensive though.


----------

